
Why Microsoft Needed Facebook & Google Didn't - transburgh
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/10/why-microsoft-needed-facebook-google-didnt.html
======
aston
I'm of the opinion that, if we can all agree that social software is
important, Google would get a ton more out of Facebook than Microsoft would.
Google doesn't seem to _get_ social software at all.

